# Keyboard Inventions



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Of all the invented third party keyboards I have not seen any with the numbers and letters on the same screen. I an not an application designer. But, is it that hard to invent a keyboard application that has this feature?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it has more to do with screen space than not being about to do it. On the side note, there are apps out there that do have both on the screen.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

sobeit said:


> it has more to do with screen space than not being about to do it. On the side note, there are apps out there that do have both on the screen.


 I have one but I can not make that my default keyboard on iPad. Space just one more line. All that would need to. all that has to be done is make the other letter keys a bit smaller.

Here is the one I am referring to.

The one that I have is the only one that I saw so far in the App Store.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can typically customize SwiftKey to have those settings (At least you can on Android):

SwiftKey Keyboard for iPhone, iPad & iPod Touch


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can typically customize SwiftKey to have those settings (At least you can on Android): SwiftKey Keyboard for iPhone, iPad & iPod Touch


Not on this version. I put a suggestion this feature be added.


----------

